

Sipen Online Shopping Launches - Freebytes
http://www.sipen.com

======
Freebytes
I have created this site for the purpose of allowing people to sell and buy
products online easily. I am still tweaking the appearance of the site, and
there are still quite a few features (basic features even) that I need to add,
but I would like some initial feedback from people that are best suited to
give it to me (other than the customers.)

Please let me know what you think.

Also, if you want to sell anything at no charge, simply sign up and use
GRANDOPEN100 as the promotional code. (All uppercase) This code will give you
up to 100 inventory slots, no listing fees, no monthly fees, no commission
fees, no transaction fees, etc. until March 1, 2010. (No fees whatsoever until
then.) The code expires December 31, 2009 so use it before then if you want to
test it.

